# Audi Med Cup: Americans win in Cascais



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The Tp 52, Quantum, the American boat, won in Cascais. It seems that the American team will the one to beat in the next races.

On the new class with the De Soto, the victory was for Iberola but the big surprise come from the invited crew (they normally don't do well). This one was a Portuguese team, an improvised one skippered by a solo sailor (odd ) a good one, Lobato. They managed second place

The conditions were perfect and the Tp 52 and the De Soto were doing over 20K downwind. It is a pity the video has so much talk

YouTube - ‪audimedcupcircuit's Channel‬‏


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I was watching a race the other day online, think it was recorded, but still fun to watch those BIG dinghys race none the less! There was one or two older models around here for a bit. One may still be up in BC, but the one down here in Wa st is gone........as is the owner, as in BK! He has an older Aligeni he owned, owns for sail, was 1.2 mil, now about 400-500K US, has a PHRF in the -250 range. Comment was, "If he can see anyone" at the finish of swiftsure race this coming weekend a few years back "I lost!"

Marty


----------

